# Looking for Willem Mooij and Bob Kok



## martinjcxn (May 18, 2016)

Hi all

I'm not a seafarer myself but as it happens, it runs in my family. I'm hoping that the community on this forum may be able to help me.

I'm searching for two men who could help me locate my biological father. They worked for Smit-Lloyd vessels in Mossel Bay around 1983/ 1984.

My research indicates that they may have worked on the Smit Lloyd 109.

Their names are Willem Mooij and Bob Kok. I'm not sure about the spelling of Bob's surname - it may be spelt Kock or Koch.

If you are in contact with them, or can put me in contact with someone who knows them, please send me a message.

All the best,
Martin


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck with your search, Boet! These guys are pretty good at getting results.

Ken.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Martin,

On behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with the search.

Hawkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Martin *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## martinjcxn (May 18, 2016)

Thank you for the warm welcome and the messages of support.

I managed to get in touch with Bob Kok thanks to Captain Piet Sinke at Maasmond Maritime who runs Shippingnewsclippings. As it turns out I had found a reference to the name in one of his newsletters and he forwarded my inquiry directly to Bob.

Many thanks to Piet for his help!

All the best,
Martin


----------

